# صرخة المهندسين انقذوا كلية الهندسه فى مصر



## eng esa (5 سبتمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
الرجاء من جميع الاخوه المهندسين الانتباه الى هذا الامر الخطير وهو مساوة طلبة كلية التعليم الصناعى بطلبة الهندسه فى مصر 
ارجوكم كونوا جميعا فاعلين لان هذا سوف يضر بجميع المهندسين المصرين على حدا سواء 

شارك معنا عبر الفيس بوك http://www.facebook.com/groups/255819237783167/
وحاول ان تتصل بالنقابه وتساعد على هذا القرار الصادر من وزارة التعليم العالى بلبلطجه والتهديد والاعتداء على العاملين بالوزاره


----------



## norel (5 سبتمبر 2011)

ازاى يحصل ده حرااام كده والله طب خلاص ماكل الناس تحول معهد اسهلها ويبقوا مهندسين


----------



## norel (5 سبتمبر 2011)

هوا الجروب أتقفل ولا ايه


----------



## mahmoud awd (6 سبتمبر 2011)

يعم سيبهم يعني هما لو مبقوش مهندسين او بقوا هياثر في اية هوا في شغل اصلا فكك من الشعارات دي


----------



## ابوسهل الجديد (6 سبتمبر 2011)

السلام على الجميع 
اعتقد ان كاتب هذه الصرخة يريد تشويه سمعة المهندسين المصريين على مستوى العالم.
حيث اننا في السعودية ننظر الى المهندسين المصريين نظرة تقدير واحترام لما يحملونه من مؤهلات وكذلك اخلاق عالية .ولا نسمح من كاتب هذه الصرخه بتشويهها بتحويلهم الى بلطجية كما يطلب.وانا اعتقد ان كاتبه ليس بمهندس بل بلطجي ممن يريد إثارة الفوضى والإستفادة منها.والله من وراء القصد


----------



## ModiEmam (6 سبتمبر 2011)

عزيزي كاتب المشاركة 
رجاء الإنتباه ... خريج كلية التعليم الصناعي هو 50 % مهندس + 50 % مدرس
و الغرض من القرار الوزاري هو التكميل داخل كليات الهندسة بنظام الساعات المعتمدة لبثية المواد الدراسية التي يدرسها نظيره بكلية الهندسة و إجمالي المواد 22 مادة سيقوم طالب التعليم الصناعي بدراستها و الإمتحان فيها حتى 
يتساوى مع ما درسه طالب الهندسة 

و للعلم خريج التعليم الصناعي سواء كليات التعليم الصناعي أو التربية هم الدرع المساعد للمهندس و ذلك لأن مدرس التعليم الصناعي يعد و يدرب الفنيين المدربين المساعدين للمهندسين 

و شكرا للقراءة


----------



## ModiEmam (6 سبتمبر 2011)

سؤال من فضلك 

إيه المانع من أن يقوم خريجي كليات التعليم الصناعي بدراسة بقية المواد و الحصول على بكالوريوس الهندسة
فإنه لن يحصل على المؤهل حتى يجتاز الإختبار .........و هذا منتهى العدالة و تكافؤ الفرص التعليمية ولا يوجد ما يظلم خريجي الهندسة .
و أيضا خريج كليات التعليم الصناعي الذين هم أصلا خريجي دبلومات فنية يتميزون بالكفاءة العالية في المواد الهندسية .
و أيضا خريجي كليات التعليم الصناعي لا يحتاج للإنضمام لنقابة المهندسين فهو عضو في نقابتين التطبيقيين و المعلمين و يتمتع بمميزات كلتا النقابتين و يأخذ بعد عمر طويل معاش و مكافأة محترمة من كلتا النقابتين .


----------



## ModiEmam (6 سبتمبر 2011)

إضافة أخرى 

وفقا للإحصاءات يوجد حوالي أكثر من 77 ألف مهندس مترصصين على القهاوي و حوالي 4000 مهندس يعملون في محطات البنزين و حوالي 2000 مهندس يعملون في مجال السياحة و حوالي 50 ألف مهندس يعملون في التربية و التعليم وحوالي 1500 مهندس في السجن و حوالي 90 ألف مهندس زي ما دخلوا الكلية خرجوا منها بلاطه 

هو فيه شغل أصلا ............. يا سيدي الفاضل بدل ما تضيع وقتك في شحن الشباب ضد بعض كمل دراسات عليا أو دور على شغل أو أشغل نفسك بحاجة تفيد .... بدل من التهديد و الوعيد ..... هيا البلد مستحمله و لا دي أخلاق الثورة 
نشحن الناس ضد بعض 

ريح دماغك القرار الوزاري طلع و المقاصة خلصت و الناس قدمت ورقها و الدراسة ع الأبواب .... وخلصت 
و العبرة بالدراسة و الإمتحانات 
مش بيلك و الحوارات


----------



## mahmoud awd (7 سبتمبر 2011)

والله اتفق مع الاخ modiemam


----------



## norel (7 سبتمبر 2011)

الى الباشمهندس mahmoud awd
لأ لسه بدرس 
بس انا معنديش مانع انهم يبقوا مهندسين بس هما بيبقوا مهندسين لما يتقوقوا فى التعليم الصناعى فتتاح لهم الفرصه لدخول هندسه ويتعلموا نفس المواد اللى بناخدها 
وانت حضرتك بتقول المنتدى معتش زى الاول -ليه؟وهوا انا السبب فى كده؟ 
ماعرفتش ابعتلك رساله علشان مشاركاتى اقل من 50


----------

